# Piers in January



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

HI all --- I'll be visiting Orlando area next week (Jan 14-18). My only day to fish is Friday until around 3:30. I was planning to drive to the Atlantic coast for some pier fishing -- but which one would you guys recommend? I figure the ones south of Canaveral as far as as, say, Melbourne are easiest and allow the most fishing time.

Any suggestions? And, what if anything is hitting at this time of year?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to P&S.

If you can do the extra miles and work it into your schedule go here.. http://www.skywaypiers.com/ There are other links, check them out.

I was there last summer on business, while they sat around the pool I caught many fish.

I'll be there in March if I get the time off (maybe give her the keys and they can go to Disney without me....yeah right)

The "Pier" is fantastic. Last time I went a taxi dropped me off and picked me up at the rod rental station. Only wish I had my own gear (shhezzz, business trips suck.)


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I've never been to either yet, but have seen a lot of reports and heard a lot of good things. Skyway is just about as far as Sebastian from Orlando. Either is very good. Sebastian is on the east coast. There is Jetty Park at the North End of Cocoa Beach. A few people have told me that one is ok. I would stay away from Sunglow in Daytona. Rarely have I seen a strong bite there, usually you get skunked there.
Good luck!:fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if the detour of i-4 going towards to tampa will be done, skyway is one option to look at. right now it is close due to a 70 car crash on 1-4 just outside orlando.

the closest you can get without the busy traffic of skyway is port canaveral. there's a park there called jettypark. to get there you take hwy 528 all the way to the sign that says "cruises", there's no name on the road i beleive, to get there is quite tricky, you can ask the RACEtraC gas station for directions, racetrac is the first gas station right after you miss your exit. there's a jetty and a bridge that extends about a hundred yards to the ocean.
big reds, (sometimes) cobia, snooks, jacks, ladyfish, pomps are being caught there. that's probably around 45minutes drive from orlando, 30 minutes if you come from the airport.

another option is sebastian inlet, not too much people this time of year as the snook season isn't open yet, drive time is about 1hr 30mins. take the same road from orlando ( hwy 528) then take 1-95 south, take exit# 180 (hwy 192) take 192 all the way until it comes to a *T*, at the intersection take a left (hwy a1a) follow that road until you see a sign that says sebastian inlet state park.


----------



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sebastian Inlet*



HellRhaY said:


> if the detour of i-4 going towards to tampa will be done, skyway is one option to look at. right now it is close due to a 70 car crash on 1-4 just outside orlando.
> 
> the closest you can get without the busy traffic of skyway is port canaveral. there's a park there called jettypark. to get there you take hwy 528 all the way to the sign that says "cruises", there's no name on the road i beleive, to get there is quite tricky, you can ask the RACEtraC gas station for directions, racetrac is the first gas station right after you miss your exit. there's a jetty and a bridge that extends about a hundred yards to the ocean.
> big reds, (sometimes) cobia, snooks, jacks, ladyfish, pomps are being caught there. that's probably around 45minutes drive from orlando, 30 minutes if you come from the airport.
> ...


Thanks to all 3 responders - great info. Going to do research on getting to and from Skyway -- have a 6 PM flight to catch next Friday.

I spent a good part of my youth in Winter Park oh so many years ago, and had hoped to get to Sebastian Inlet then but never made it that far (way too young to drive then). I don't plan to pack any fishing gear - is there a pier at the state park? With rod rental?


----------



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Post mortem. I went to the Cocoa Beach pier 3 days last week. Got to fish twice - Thursday was too rough. Also found the Jetty Park pier and fished there Friday as well. Some nice pompano were caught there but not by me. Hooked into something really big at Cocoa - lost it without seeing it so I have no good idea whether it was a really big blue, a larger shark (most likely I figure) or something else. Snapped 15 lb line after maybe 20 seconds, clad wire leader so it wasn't from teeth. Otherwise lots of little bluefish, some sharks and whiting. Thanks for all the advice -- definitely coming back on my own time!!


----------



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Side note - the TCS people destroyed my rod case. Broke the latch, cut the leather cord that keeps the cap close by. It was a piece of cake to open and inspect. As far as I can tell, it was deliberate sabotage. Or else a complete friggin' MORON!


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

>the TCS people destroyed my rod case. <

Uh, who is TCS? Just curious.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

prolly the A _ _ holes working security...


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

OK. Let me try this again. Would "TCS" happen to be the same as Transportation Security Administration? If so, have you filed a claim for your damaged case with TSA and/or your air carrier?


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

OK. I've waited patiently for a reply long enough. Since I am one of the "A _ _ holes working security" (for TSA - still don't know who TCS is) I feel not only compelled but obligated to speak my 2 cents worth here. First off, in my 5 1/2 year Department Of Homeland Security / Transportation Security Administration career, I have yet to meet a co-worker who would willingly sacrifice a $35K yearly (or more) Government pie job salary to cause "deliberate sabotage" to someones luggage. If they did, yes indeed, they are "a complete friggin' MORON". Was there any type of notification inserted in your case informing you that the case had been opened for inspection? That would be your first clue to what actually happened. Any time TSA opens a checked bag for inspection, there are several steps involved to track the Screener who opened the bag. No notification = no inspection. If you filed a claim with TSA about the damage to the case, it would be investigated and you could be compensated if TSA was at fault. Also, the screener would be dealt with. There are far more productive solutions to your situation than posting on a fishing related message board. Secondly, do you honestly think that the screener that inspected your bag was the one and only person that ever handled your bag all the way to Orlando? My gut feeling is that your problem occured after your bag was screened and cleared for transport by TSA. I'll let you draw your own conclusion there. And, finally, thirdly. The complete friggin' MORON A _ _holes working security remember September 11, 2001. Do you?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Bs*

Ive experianced the same a few months ago.If they cant figure out how to get in they will break it.Tell there superiors and tell them you want to be cmpansated


----------



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

*TSA, not TCS*

Well, folks, I stand corrected as to the initials. However, I also stand by my belief that my rod case was deliberately damaged -- although I could agree that the damage was merely WANTON and with utter disregard for the consequences. Look, I admire folks who will stand behind their colleagues against unjust criticism. But I am telling you, my rod case was brand new, not locked, and easy to open and inspect. Bought it for $35 at Dick's. When I retrieved it after my flight to MCO, the latch was broken. When I got it on my return home, the leather strap keeping the cap attached to the rest of the body had been cut, the latch was GONE, the rods had been pulled out, and one rod tip was GONE. DO THE MATH.


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

jmaster. First off I'd like to say that I'm sincerely sorry your equipment was damaged on your trip. Hopefully, some of the information I provided (i.e. file a claim) can help you or anyone else that reads this know that there is recourse in dealing with this type of situation. Also, I had hoped you would read between the lines and get the hint I alluded to in the second part of my post. Unfortunately, I can tell you fail to see the big picture. So, accordingly, I have "done the math" and this is how it all adds up as I see it. Your case goes to TSA for screening. TSA screener (who may not even need to open the case) inspects case and sends it on its way. Case is placed on a conveyer belt or (worse yet) rollers (which sometimes ensnare loose hanging straps or cords, etc.) for transport to airline baggage area. Airline Baggage Handler #1 picks up case and tosses it on a cart with all the other bags going on the plane. Airline Baggage Handler #2 then drives the cart out to plane. (Sometimes bags can fall off this cart during transport.) Once at the plane, Airline Baggage Handler #2 unloads cart by throwing bags onto another conveyer that carriers them up to the plane. At this point, Airline Baggage Handler #3 begins stuffing and cramming a large number of bags into a small confined space known as a cargo hold. OK, plane is now loaded. Plane takes off. Plane lands at destination. Now the whole process is reversed. Airline Baggage Handler #4 removes the bags wedged into the cargo hold and sends them down a conveyer or (worse again) rollers where Airline Baggage Handler #5 collects them and chucks them onto another baggage cart. (Hopefully, Airline Baggage Handler #5 stacks them correctly so nothing falls off in transit again.) Airline Baggage Handler #5 then drives the cart to the airline terminal where Airline Baggage Handler #6 helps unload the cart by hurling the bags onto the baggage carousel. The case travels around and around on the carousel until you come to pick it up, notice the damage, and proclaim "A complete friggin' MORON TCS person deliberately sabotaged my rod case" or something thereabouts. So, in summary, number of TSA screeners who inspected your case = 1. Number of Airline Baggage Handlers tossing your case around = way more than 1. Amount of time TSA screener had possession of your case screening it = definitely less than 5 minutes. Amount of time case was in possession of Airline Baggage Handlers = THE REST OF THE ENITRE TRIP.


----------



## jmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nice try*

Sorry, Chunk. This was not machine-caused. It took someone with hands and a bad attitude to do this damage. If I can get the chance, I'll post pictures. And yes, I do have a pretty good idea of what goes on in airports. I have logged close to 1,000,000 airmiles in my career. I appreciate the work most of you guys do. But I don't appreciate people destroying my stuff.


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

Ok, we'll leave it at that then. I hope you don't have anymore bad experiences like this one in your future travels. I know all fellow fishermen feel your pain when fishing stuff is broken. Although I really really hope no one in my profession was responsible for the damage, if they were, may the Fishing Gods kick their arse with a huge dose of karma. Happy Fishing! :fishing:


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Contrary to what others say, fish Sunglow in Daytona. I fished it last week of Dec, and ended up with several whiting, a couple nice drum (5-10 lbs) and a 6lb sheepie. A guy pulled up a 6' lemon shark on a trolley...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nah, don't fish Sunglow... it's too easy. Instead, hookup with the SSC members and they will take you "hunting" on a random stretch of beach where there may or may not be fish. After all, what fun is fishing where the fish are? You wouldn't want to be accused of shooting fish in a barrel now would you? Besides, if you don't catch fish (which seems to happen a lot), then you can always take a cool little pic of all your poles in the rod holders staked out on the sand instead


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Beer 30*











:beer:looks like miller time for KZ and his buddy!:beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Your welcome to hang with us any time bro...And we don't require you to wear a cheap suit and tie


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

jmaster said:


> Sorry, Chunk. This was not machine-caused. It took someone with hands and a bad attitude to do this damage. If I can get the chance, I'll post pictures. And yes, I do have a pretty good idea of what goes on in airports. I have logged close to 1,000,000 airmiles in my career. I appreciate the work most of you guys do. But I don't appreciate people destroying my stuff.


Not saying this is what happened to your bag, but I had a similar situation with a suitcase of mine flying out of Orlando. Are suitcase had similar damages that you described, and the case was mostly crushed. Luckily, there were no hard objects, only clothes. The lady at Raleigh-Durham Airport says taht most of the damaged bags come from Orlando, as Orlando has and older conveyor that can be extremly violent when its arm swings, sometimes shredding things up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Nah, don't fish Sunglow... it's too easy. Instead, hookup with the SSC members and they will take you "hunting" on a random stretch of beach where there may or may not be fish. After all, what fun is fishing where the fish are? You wouldn't want to be accused of shooting fish in a barrel now would you? Besides, if you don't catch fish (which seems to happen a lot), then you can always take a cool little pic of all your poles in the rod holders staked out on the sand instead


In a sad life, it's always easy to dump on that which you are envious of, or don't understand. It's not always about how many fish, cheap suits, or Escalades you have...It's about having friends. 

I sincerely hope that one day you will stop being such an arrogant, snot-nosed, piss ant, and make a few. But that is up to you.

Until then, you have the distinct honor of being the first person ever put on my ignore list.

My apologies to the rest of the board, but enough's e-friggin'-nough...I've kept my mouth shut about this guy for a long time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It may be too late for this now, but in the future, if you pick up your luggage and notice damage, you can bring it to the airline's claims office located in the terminal. I had this happen to me before. I brought my suitcase in, filed a claim, took my suitcase home, and put away my clothes. The next day, someone came from the airline to retrieve my suitcase and brought me a loaner to use. It turned out that the damage was too bad to fix and they ended up buying me a new suitcase. Their service was great, but it took about a month to get the whole thing resolved, so if you travel a lot, make sure to ask for a loaner.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, after a few beers and a thorough investigation on my part, I have determined that the culprit was Airline Baggage Handler #3. He/she was the only one with the opportunity. No one could see him/her in that enclosed cargo hold!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Piss Ant*



Railroader said:


> In a sad life, it's always easy to dump on that which you are envious of, or don't understand. It's not always about how many fish, cheap suits, or Escalades you have...It's about having friends.
> 
> I sincerely hope that one day you will stop being such an arrogant, snot-nosed, piss ant, and make a few. But that is up to you.
> 
> ...



Zach sounds like SSC Teamleader has all he can Stand and can Stanz no more. Ease up i know it sucks living in O-Town and ya you gotta follow the Money and you dont get to the Coast as 
often as you like. 
Who cares if they want to Take pictures of those heavers in the Sand and occaissional Pic of a 7in Whiting we would all like to Fish Sebastian and the action is usually better than any other. You have to realize it does kinda suck from Jax to SC surfwise.
Just think you dont have to figure out is the water Dirty or is it always Do Do Brown and the Odds of catching a Snook are NIL give em a break. 
Cant we all just get along! Besides Spring Flounder Season is around the corner.


----------

